# Car Forums > Automotive News >  2022 VW Golf R (Mk8)

## cam_wmh

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...#post114812041


* analog knobs are out, full digital dash
* 30 more horse & ft/lbs
* manual, as confirmed a few months ago
* fortunately, those who live a 1/4 mile at a time, the dsg returns too 
* Sunroof returns, after skipping a gen
* bigger brakes than predecessor
* torque vectoring rear diff !!!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m a little sad my gf already said no to one for our family car.

----------


## Xtrema

> * analog knobs are out, full digital dash



Thanks Tesla.




> * manual, as confirmed a few months ago
> * fortunately, those who live a 1/4 mile at a time, the dsg returns too 
> * Sunroof returns, after skipping a gen



40% picked manual in US. So it make sense. 

I assume sunroof return since e-Golf is no more. That's their excuse on skipping it on certification last gen.

----------


## killramos

Sweet package

----------


## Disoblige

Nice exhaust pipes.

Overall not bad. I'm unsure of that Toyota Corolla looking front grill, but otherwise everything else looks pretty "Golf-like". Passive design, nothing too crazy. Should be able to sell quite a few units like the current gen.

----------


## Buster

I like it, but who are they trying to fool with those exhaust tips. You don't need 4.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Beauty. I like it. Maybe it's time to jump back into a R

----------


## killramos

> I like it, but who are they trying to fool with those exhaust tips. You don't need 4.



One per cylinder.

Keep in mind this is from the same people who put speakers in exhaust systems.

----------


## Disoblige

I'm waiting for a hot hatch under $60k that will make me want to sell my FoRS.

Nothing yet, it seems.

----------


## Inzane

> * analog knobs are out, full digital dash



This is my biggest objection. I like buttons and knobs. 

Exterior wise, the front grill is awful (although, not AS BAD as the GTI). And for the rest, I don't see any lines that improve on the mk7.5. (but I'm biased)

I'll be keeping my mk7.5R. And if I want more power, I'll just get the stage 1 + DSG flashes.

----------


## bjstare

Looks pretty sweet. Awesome they have torque vectoring diff, although unfortunate it doesn't have a little more power. Very unfortunate they ditched actual buttons and knobs; that has to be one of my biggest pet peeves about where car design is headed. Idgaf about sunroof, or MT... I never use the sunroof, and my wife can't drive manual.

Overall though, would make an awesome DD.

----------


## Sentry

Looks the same as last gen to me. Glad to see angry little hatchbacks like this still being made though. And with the three pedal option.

----------


## schocker

More sporty styling makes it look less derpy. Nice power upgrade and diff, nice wheels and bigger brakes. Lack of buttons and knobs though  :thumbsdown: 
Probably would be interested but will likely stick with my 7.5 for the foreseeable future.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My favourite exotic.

----------


## vengie

> I’m a little sad my gf already said no to one for our family car.



Time for a new GF, you don’t need that negativity in life.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> time for a new gf, you don’t need that negativity in life.



qft.

----------


## cam_wmh

On topic of the lack of analog knobs, I wonder how much of that can be controlled via the buttons on the wheel.
At least in consolation.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Time for a new GF, you don’t need that negativity in life.



She’s more open to something like a ISF or automatic CTS-V though.

----------


## danno

I’m not a fan of the look but like that they added the sunroof back. That will push the cost into the 50’s I bet. 
I hated the 6spd in my mk7, clutch had no feel. I want to see when the performance electric vw comes out, that has me interested.

----------


## revelations

nope, no 3 doors for us big guys - cannot stand having a B pillar next to my head

----------


## brucebanner

R was close, if not my favorite daily in recent years. I'd like to have one again.

----------


## heavyD

Yeah I wouldn't mind owning one of these again. That said this time I would wait for the mid-model refresh as IMO MK7.5's were nicer inside and out compared to MK7.

----------


## schocker

> On topic of the lack of analog knobs, I wonder how much of that can be controlled via the buttons on the wheel.
> At least in consolation.



Pretty sure the steering wheel buttons are touch sensitive also so you cannot escape it except for voice control.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Did someone say fuckin 50-Grand?!!? LoL!! Bring back my '84 Turbo Diesel or my '83 GTI and call er a day.
This is a sporty economy car that lost its way decades ago. Paging Honda Civic.

----------


## danno

Ya I think the steering wheel is a touch for volume at least. 

Right now no discounts they are 48k. Add the sunroof it will be over 50k.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Did someone say fuckin 50-Grand?!!? LoL!! Bring back my '84 Turbo Diesel or my '83 GTI and call er a day.
> This is a sporty economy car that lost its way decades ago. Paging Honda Civic.



You mean the 90hp one that cost $23g in today's dollars and had zero technology?

You can still buy a Golf for $23g that's streets ahead of your '83 in every respect.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You mean the 90hp one that cost $23g in today's dollars and had zero technology?
> 
> You can still buy a Golf for $23g that's streets ahead of your '83 in every respect.



Yeah, basic economy transport the base golf is a fine value and has in no way lost it's way. This R model is a fairly different thing, given that it's got that fancy AWD, and 300+ hp. It's the trackhawk of golfs.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Totally. I think mine were about 785kg iIRC. I assume the new ones are right near that weight and haven't become bloated, at all.

----------


## killramos

> Yeah, basic economy transport the base golf is a fine value and has in no way lost it's way. This R model is a fairly different thing, given that it's got that fancy AWD, and 300+ hp. It's the trackhawk of golfs.



Its closer to being an S4 wearing golf clothing at this point.

Turbo 4Cylinder, heck its practically a 718 lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its closer to being an S4 wearing golf clothing at this point.
> 
> Turbo 4Cylinder, heck its practically a 718 lol.



Do those also take 4.7 seconds to "sprint to 62mph"?

*Goes to check

----------


## killramos

> Do those also take 4.7 seconds to "sprint to 62mph"?
> 
> *Goes to check



Not far off that lol

*google-fu*

S4 Quoted as 4.7 seconds 

718... Also quoted as 4.7 seconds

Just one number, but still hilarious  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Actually looking at the pictures, now... It feels like it's missing flares at the wheels to give it a more aggressive, wider stance. Those pictures don't help form the angles, but it appears a little bit like a Toyota Matrix rather than a Golf.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a sleeper for sure. That's what I like about it.

----------


## dimi

Likely my next vehicle, although i was tempted when they had 7.5s for 40-41 with the msrp discount earlier this year. 

The torque diff and sunroof are awesome. No HVAC knobs and 130lbs extra weight isn't. I also wish it had 20-30 hp more. 

Overall though, I don't think anything comes even close to an all around daily driver for the price.

----------


## flipstah

The side profile seems Mazda3 ish. Maybe it'll look better in person but that interior is delish. 

Also, you can control a lot of the usual stuff on the steering wheel. And do you really fiddle with the HVAC all the time to warrant knobs? I fiddle with it before I drive and maybe a stoplight to bring it back up or down. Not every instance.

----------


## Inzane

> The side profile seems Mazda3 ish. Maybe it'll look better in person but that interior is delish. 
> 
> Also, you can control a lot of the usual stuff on the steering wheel. And do you really fiddle with the HVAC all the time to warrant knobs? I fiddle with it before I drive and maybe a stoplight to bring it back up or down. Not every instance.



HVAC is just one example. But there was a video that came out a little while going over either a base or GTI version of the mk8 and functions that are currently a physical button push in my mk7.5 (like driving mode select, for example) is now several layers deep in the touchscreen menus. That's the BS that's going to be a big negative on this new gen car.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> HVAC is just one example. But there was a video that came out a little while going over either a base or GTI version of the mk8 and functions that are currently a physical button push in my mk7.5 (like driving mode select, for example) is now several layers deep in the touchscreen menus. That's the BS that's going to be a big negative on this new gen car.



Totally agree. I drove an Explorer at work that was like that and it was horrible (and honestly, a _slight_ bit dangerous).
Sadly, gluing an iPad that does everything into new cars is the way nearly all new cars are going to be. I've heard many others say this, and I think they're right. It's cheaper and easier for the manufacturers to create uniformity.

----------


## Inzane

> Totally agree. I drove an Explorer at work that was like that and it was horrible (and honestly, a _slight_ bit dangerous).
> Sadly, gluing an iPad that does everything into new cars is the way nearly all new cars are going to be. I've heard many others say this, and I think they're right. It's cheaper and easier for the manufacturers to create uniformity.



The sad part is its mostly extra shit we don't even really NEED in a car if we're honest.

----------


## never

I could see myself sliding inside a new R.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I could see myself sliding inside a new R.



I could see myself hanging out with you more if you do.

----------


## flipstah

> HVAC is just one example. But there was a video that came out a little while going over either a base or GTI version of the mk8 and functions that are currently a physical button push in my mk7.5 (like driving mode select, for example) is now several layers deep in the touchscreen menus. That's the BS that's going to be a big negative on this new gen car.



Ah fair enough. I guess only way to know is to play around with MK8 when it gets here.

Can't be as bad as the LR Discovery menu system. That is a great example of crappy intuitiveness.

----------


## Xtrema

> HVAC is just one example. But there was a video that came out a little while going over either a base or GTI version of the mk8 and functions that are currently a physical button push in my mk7.5 (like driving mode select, for example) is now several layers deep in the touchscreen menus. That's the BS that's going to be a big negative on this new gen car.



Top Gear:




I think MB got it right with this wheel.


1 dial for drive profile and 2 buttons for the other 2 settings of your choosing.

This haptic/touch screen future sucks. Caddy already tried it and backed out. Sad that the Germans are all repeating the same mistakes.

----------


## never

> I could see myself hanging out with you more if you do.



I could see myself getting excited about that!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can see that.

----------


## heavyD

> Did someone say fuckin 50-Grand?!!? LoL!! Bring back my '84 Turbo Diesel or my '83 GTI and call er a day.
> This is a sporty economy car that lost its way decades ago. Paging Honda Civic.



It's an S3 in Golf sheetmetal and I imagine the next gen STI will be at a similar price point. The difference being that the Golf R doesn't give up anything performance-wise and is a mature car that comes without the stigma of driving a car typically associated with 20-something year olds donning flat brimmed hats. Even at $50k it's still good value for what you get in an age where a Mazda 3 sport with torsion beam rear axle retails for $39k.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Yeah I wouldn't mind owning one of these again. That said this time I would wait for the mid-model refresh as IMO MK7.5's were nicer inside and out compared to MK7.



I did both a 7 & 7.5 and while timelines would be better for me (2024), I don't anticipate VW doing so again. 7.5 was first mid-model refresh the R has had. And it was rather simplistic in a techno update.




> Pretty sure the steering wheel buttons are touch sensitive also so you cannot escape it except for voice control.






> Ya I think the steering wheel is a touch for volume at least.



Oh fuck, I hope not. Where did you guys read that? I mean here's a close-up, and those glossy buttons, imo could go either way. 






> Not far off that lol
> 
> *google-fu*
> 
> S4 Quoted as 4.7 seconds 
> 
> 718... Also quoted as 4.7 seconds
> 
> Just one number, but still hilarious



The prev gen R is actually, 4.5s. And if I were to spitball, the 8 @ 4.4s

----------


## danno

Carwow I think not sure it was a gti or regular golf.

----------


## cam_wmh

Replying to my own post. 
FUCK sakes, they are haptic touch-based buttons. Watched the First Drive video above @ 3:05

----------


## heavyD

> I did both a 7 & 7.5 and while timelines would be better for me (2024), I don't anticipate VW doing so again. 7.5 was first mid-model refresh the R has had. *And it was rather simplistic in a techno update.*



Huh? Front end re-styled, LED headlights and rear tail lights, Full digital cockpit replacing traditional gauges, larger and better infotainment screen, 7-speed DSG replacing 6-speed, etc. IMO one of the more comprehensive mid model refreshes I have seen on any vehicle and more akin to a BMW LCI upgrade. Not to mention the Haldex diff was revised numerous times since the release of the MK7. Definitely much better off with an MK7.5.

----------


## dimi

Isn't that something vagcom/vcds could disable?

----------


## Xtrema

> Oh fuck, I hope not. Where did you guys read that? I mean here's a close-up, and those glossy buttons, imo could go either way.



Just watch that Top Gear video. Everything vertical are touch/haptic. Everything horizonal are good old button/switches.

There are no buttons/physical switches on the steering wheel.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's an S3 in Golf sheetmetal and I imagine the next gen STI will be at a similar price point. The difference being that the Golf R doesn't give up anything performance-wise and is a mature car that comes without the stigma of driving a car typically associated with 20-something year olds donning flat brimmed hats. Even at $50k it's still good value for what you get in an age where a Mazda 3 sport with torsion beam rear axle retails for $39k.



It has its place in the market; but, it left the market that it was in forever ago. It evolved away from a cheap car that had a little pep into where it is today. I haven't evolved enough to say "that's still a sporty Golf" because it's not really in its original category.
Maybe they would've discontinued it if they stayed around battling with a Sentra SE-R or whatever else is in that segment, today.

----------


## heavyD

> It has its place in the market; but, it left the market that it was in forever ago. It evolved away from a cheap car that had a little pep into where it is today. I haven't evolved enough to say "that's still a sporty Golf" because it's not really in its original category.
> Maybe they would've discontinued it if they stayed around battling with a Sentra SE-R or whatever else is in that segment, today.



The category hasn't changed as the price to get into the category simply went up. Civic Type R is now $46k so we are at a time when a FWD vehicle can command near $50k. Nissan SE-R was never in this category ever as at best it's in the same category as a Civic Si so I'm not sure what you are talking about here. You realize this is a Golf R thread and not a GTI thread right?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If you looked at total cost of ownership instead of MSRP, I bet these end up being some of the cheapest cars you can buy along with the outgoing Golf R and current CTR. They may cost ~$45K but you barely lose any money over 3-4 years.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The category hasn't changed as the price to get into the category simply went up. Civic Type R is now $46k so we are at a time when a FWD vehicle can command near $50k. Nissan SE-R was never in this category ever as at best it's in the same category as a Civic Si so I'm not sure what you are talking about here. You realize this is a Golf R thread and not a GTI thread right?



Sorry if I'm explaining shitty. It seems super clear in my head, so it's always good to realize that maybe I'm failing to communicate properly.

The "cheap car with some sportiness" segment kept existing. That's why I brought up the SE-R* as an example. The nicer Golf cars like the GTI and the R left that segment many many many years ago. They became much heavier along with faster and more feature-laden until you're looking at a car that's $50k.
The current car is so radically different from its roots, that it feels weird to say "this is a Golf".

*Awaits argument from someone else that the SE-R finished in 2012.

----------


## never

> They became much heavier along with faster and more feature-laden...



Doesn't this essentially describe how every model has progressed since the 80s/90s?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Doesn't this essentially describe how every model has progressed since the 80s/90s?



Hmmmm, I'd have to think about that. How many models are actually in production from, let's say, 35 years ago?
Corolla, Golf, Civic, Mustang, Camaro, Corvette, Nissan Z, Jetta, Accord, Maxima... Running out of easy ones.

Out of those, is say the American ones are still in the same segment they've always been in. Perhaps also the Accord, Maxima and Corolla.
The others have certainly moved, I think.

----------


## flipstah

The A35 is better packaged if it’s around 50-60k

----------


## cam_wmh

> Huh? Front end re-styled, LED headlights and rear tail lights, Full digital cockpit replacing traditional gauges, larger and better infotainment screen, 7-speed DSG replacing 6-speed, etc. IMO one of the more comprehensive mid model refreshes I have seen on any vehicle and more akin to a BMW LCI upgrade. Not to mention the Haldex diff was revised numerous times since the release of the MK7. Definitely much better off with an MK7.5.



Ya know, you're right. I did sell the update short (alot).

----------


## 94boosted

MB is pushing 380-415hp out of a 2.0T and the best VW can manage is 315hp, I'm a bit disappointed. That being said a torque vectoring rear diff is a welcome addition.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> MB is pushing 380-415hp out of a 2.0T and the best VW can manage is 315hp, I'm a bit disappointed. That being said a torque vectoring rear diff is a welcome addition.



Wow, I didn't know that. What Mercedes has this magic 4-banger?

----------


## 94boosted

> Wow, I didn't know that. What Mercedes has this magic 4-banger?



The A45 which I think is coming here and the A45S which I don't believe is coming here.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The A45 which I think is coming here and the A45S which I don't believe is coming here.



Holy shit. I completely have been ignoring Mercedes C-class and below for years because at some point, I noticed wheel covers on a C and just kind of wrote them off after that. LoL! Oops.

----------


## gpomp

> MB is pushing 380-415hp out of a 2.0T and the best VW can manage is 315hp, I'm a bit disappointed. That being said a torque vectoring rear diff is a welcome addition.



I would hope that a $80k Mercedes has more power than the $50k Golf, lol.

----------


## Disoblige

> Holy shit. I completely have been ignoring Mercedes C-class and below for years because at some point, I noticed wheel covers on a C and just kind of wrote them off after that. LoL! Oops.



You've been showing your rust in many topics over the past week!

----------


## heavyD

> MB is pushing 380-415hp out of a 2.0T and the best VW can manage is 315hp, I'm a bit disappointed. That being said a torque vectoring rear diff is a welcome addition.



Yet a base stripper AMG CLA 45 sporting only 302 hp has an MSRP of $52k. That high output version adds a lot of $$$ to the price so kind of apples to oranges at this price point as nobody is going to buy a Golf R that retails for over $60k.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Conversely, why by an A class when you can get a golf. I'd take the golf.

----------


## killramos

> Conversely, why by an A class when you can get a golf. I'd take the golf.



You new to Calgary?

----------


## bjstare

> Conversely, why by an A class when you can get a golf. I'd take the golf.



Buttons. The A class has more buttons inside.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You new to Calgary?



It was a trick question. Everyone just buys base model pickup trucks.

----------


## Buster

does it come in green?

----------


## swak

Looks very un VW-like, and very 4x4 stock (which is very VW-like).
I'm definitely interested though so see these past the stock photos.




> I'm waiting for a hot hatch under $60k that will make me want to sell my FoRS.
> 
> Nothing yet, it seems.



Also this!!

----------


## cam_wmh

> does it come in green?




The Spektrum program, should be brought in again. 40 Colours, even energy drink green. (not confirmed though)

----------


## Inzane

> The Spektrum program, should be brought in again. 40 Colours, even energy drink green. (not confirmed though)



I haven't heard anything about the Spektrum program coming back yet. While reasonably successful in Canada, the program experienced a lot of headaches in the US market. A lot of unhappy potential customers that didn't get their pre-orders filled.

----------


## cam_wmh

> I haven't heard anything about the Spektrum program coming back yet. While reasonably successful in Canada, the program experienced a lot of headaches in the US market. A lot of unhappy potential customers that didn't get their pre-orders filled.



Yeah similar. I've only read speculation, nothing confirmed.

----------


## 94boosted

> I would hope that a $80k Mercedes has more power than the $50k Golf, lol.






> Yet a base stripper AMG CLA 45 sporting only 302 hp has an MSRP of $52k. That high output version adds a lot of $$$ to the price so kind of apples to oranges at this price point as nobody is going to buy a Golf R that retails for over $60k.



I get that the Benz is more expensive but with the Benz you're also paying for the badge and those awesome seats, the Golf R is meant to represent the best value hot hatch. Personally I was hoping to see the MK8R around the 350hp mark so that it was noticeably peppier than the MK7. All the extra features they added to the MK8 will likely make it heavier so that 25hp bump won't really help.

Also doesn't a 83K X3M make 503hp compared to a 97K Macan Turbo that makes 434hp, similar scenario no?

----------


## cam_wmh

> I get that the Benz is more expensive but with the Benz you're also paying for the badge and those awesome seats, the Golf R is meant to represent the best value hot hatch. Personally I was hoping to see the MK8R around the 350hp mark so that it was noticeably peppier than the MK7. All the extra features they added to the MK8 will likely make it heavier so that 25hp bump won't really help.
> 
> Also doesn't a 83K X3M make 503hp compared to a 97K Macan Turbo that makes 434hp, similar scenario no?



It’s significantly quicker than its direct competitors the A35 & M135, in both straight line, and Hoffenheim & Nurburgring.

It drifts. It’s gotta manual. Real good 1/4. Sounds fucking fun to me. Aaaaand I’ll try to be optimistic about the haptic-touch buttons.

----------


## Redlined_8000

Ive heard some good things about this MK8R. Bigger turbo, drift mode. Now all we need is to see what MSRP will be! Guessing 46-48k CDN.

----------


## heavyD

> Ive heard some good things about this MK8R. Bigger turbo, drift mode. Now all we need is to see what MSRP will be! Guessing 46-48k CDN.



The entry level price for the sport compact segment is getting pretty high I must admit. The FWD CTR is $45k now. Pretty nuts when you consider it wasn't long ago you could get these vehicles in the $30's.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blame stonks. Inflation works both ways.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Ive heard some good things about this MK8R. Bigger turbo, drift mode. Now all we need is to see what MSRP will be! Guessing 46-48k CDN.



Which larger turbo you reading? That’s encouraging actually, that they didn’t just turn up the boost on the former.

----------


## npham

Carwow did a 0-60 and it hit 4.0x which was .7 seconds faster than it claimed, that's pretty good value there. Not loving the new edgy interior though.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Carwow did a 0-60 and it hit 4.0x which was .7 seconds faster than it claimed, that's pretty good value there. Not loving the new edgy interior though.



Claimed? 4.7 would be slower than previous gen...

----------


## npham

> Claimed? 4.7 would be slower than previous gen...



Skip to 10 minutes or so

----------


## flipstah

Only comes in three colours? Hope that’s not true

----------


## heavyD

> Only comes in three colours? Hope that’s not true



I would hope there will be a couple more colors available when they are released in North America.

----------


## flipstah

> I would hope there will be a couple more colors available when they are released in North America.



Also is the 'blue' more purple? Either that or I have to recalibrate my monitor.

----------


## heavyD

> Also is the 'blue' more purple? Either that or I have to recalibrate my monitor.



It's not your monitor. It looked purple on my OLED TV as well. Could be lighting but I'm not a fan of Lapiz Blue anyway. Of the three colors currently available I could only live with white.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Skip to 10 minutes or so



haha that guy is such a chav. 

From what I've read, as Germany, UK & Europe ramp up early production, the R option offering quite limited. That would speak to DSG only, and the limited pallet.

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## danno

Ya I had tons of regret buying the lapiz blue, wish it was silver after I ordered it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> 



That was a very surprising result! Golf R did very well.

Aside from every review complaining about the capacitive steering wheel controls, seems to be a great upgrade.

----------


## schocker

> I would hope there will be a couple more colors available when they are released in North America.



Would be nice if spektrum comes back again. I guess in the US it was a nightmare though with people just getting cancelled orders all over.

----------


## 94boosted

> Ya I had tons of regret buying the lapiz blue, wish it was silver after I ordered it.



Lol, ditto, I wish I had gotten silver also

----------


## flipstah

> Would be nice if spektrum comes back again. I guess in the US it was a nightmare though with people just getting cancelled orders all over.



There was a nice dark green and orange Golf R around town. Oooof  :Drool:

----------


## npham

> Lol, ditto, I wish I had gotten silver also



I should have held out for white. Blue was in stock when I got mine.

----------


## schocker

> There was a nice dark green and orange Golf R around town. Oooof



Obviously I take offense to this as purple is the best and then racing green  :Guns: 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Ohhh shieeeeet that's hot.




> Obviously I take offense to this as purple is the best and then racing green 
> » Click image for larger version

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Lol, ditto, I wish I had gotten silver also



TIL they make a Golf in a colour that isn't silver.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Silver is perfect if you think plain chips are spicy. Fuckin cucks.

----------


## cam_wmh

^^ Lol

----------


## never

> Silver is perfect if you think plain chips are spicy. Fuckin cucks.



Yeah, grey is the way!

----------


## rage2

The A45 looks so much nicer and a bit faster. I’m not sure if it’s $20k better tho.

----------


## schocker

> Ohhh shieeeeet that's hot.



I think it was one of the more common colours from the program, I have seen two others in Calgary as well. 
I just need work to pick up so I can get some bronze wheels.




> The A45 looks so much nicer and a bit faster. I’m not sure if it’s $20k better tho.



35 seems comparable enough even to this and then isn't too much more vw dsg/tech pack golf r.

----------


## bjstare

Someone in my neighbourhood has an A35, it's so nice. The 45 would definitely be the tits, but so much money for a hatch IMO. It's definitely way better than the Golf R, but not $20k better.

----------


## cam_wmh

> The A45 looks so much nicer and a bit faster. I’m not sure if it’s $20k better tho.



Except for that goofy, and aged, ricey spoiler. What is this, 1998?

----------


## rage2

> Except for that goofy, and aged, ricey spoiler. What is this, 1998?



Us old farts trying to relive our youth love that shit.

----------


## Buster

whats wrong with 1998?

That was the golden era of japanese sports cars, not to mention BMW was actually making more than 1 or 2 desirable cars.

----------


## killramos

I’m more and more convinced the world did indeed end at Y2K

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Im more and more convinced the world did indeed end at Y2K



Our simulation is outdated and hasn't been supported since 2000. None of us were wealthy enough to afford the Infinite Updates package, in our physical lives.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Us old farts trying to relive our youth love that shit.






> whats wrong with 1998?
> 
> That was the golden era of japanese sports cars, not to mention BMW was actually making more than 1 or 2 desirable cars.



How did you manage such a tangent? BMW's? what?

It's the ricey spoilers of that era. I like clean lines, not obtuse loud spoilers with stupid wings. Hated them then, as I do now. 

They could do so much better, with a cleaner, cupped lip. 
Instead, oooof:

----------


## bjstare

@cam_wmh
 you know the wing is an option, right?

----------


## flipstah

> @cam_wmh
>  you know the wing is an option, right?



An option he’d like a better option of

----------


## heavyD

> The A45 looks so much nicer and a bit faster. I’m not sure if it’s $20k better tho.



More than that. I've priced out AMG CLA45's and after checking the options I would want it's over $80k which is staggering for a FWD based platform. MB needs to sharpen their pencils on these vehicles as they are too much money.

----------


## Redlined_8000

> Which larger turbo you reading? Thats encouraging actually, that they didnt just turn up the boost on the former.



APR had a MK8R turbo and said it was bigger than a IS38. Said it will have good tuning potential.

----------


## rage2

> More than that. I've priced out AMG CLA45's and after checking the options I would want it's over $80k which is staggering for a FWD based platform. MB needs to sharpen their pencils on these vehicles as they are too much money.



I spent almost 80 on my GLA45. You don’t have to go that hard tho, most of the expensive options does nothing for performance. You can have well rounded options in the mid to high 60s. But those seats, that wing haha. Worth it. I guess if I’m comparing it like that, the golf r at 60 is comparable to the 45s at 60. It’s just the golf rthey don’t have the ridiculous options that someone going thru mid life crisis wants to open up their checkbooks for. 

The FWD based platform never bothered me. The GLA drove like a rwd biased AWD in the winter.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Obviously I take offense to this as purple is the best and then racing green 
> » Click image for larger version



I've definitely creeped on this car

----------


## cam_wmh

> @cam_wmh
>  you know the wing is an option, right?



Meant to tag Rage? I cant frivolously spend $20k extra, for a tacky spoiler, & CUP seats.




> APR had a MK8R turbo and said it was bigger than a IS38. Said it will have good tuning potential.



Oh crazy, didnt know they already had one. 

Read Arin said they have the new S3, & GTi; 
https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/so-...e-usa.9460030/

Gotta link?

----------


## max_boost

Beyond group buy?

I need a new fun budget baller ride lol looking at used 911 prices not a chance. 

Golf R seems like the perfect option.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Beyond group buy? Golf R seems like the perfect option.



 I support this.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m surprised no hints of pricing yet.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## flipstah

Won't be surprised if they price it slightly below an A35 AMG so 50ish k?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> 



Correct, more than 50% of my gross income so no buenos.

----------


## Buster

> Beyond group buy?
> 
> I need a new fun budget baller ride lol looking at used 911 prices not a chance. 
> 
> Golf R seems like the perfect option.



wait for a few months and 911 prices will come back down

----------


## Buster

> Correct, more than 50% of my gross income so no buenos.



whats your range as a percentage of income

----------


## max_boost

I just paid $1000 for 48k service for my IS300 I feel so violated or am I not giving Lex/Toyota the luxury respect it deserves? At Benz I don't even bat an eye cuz I lube up for it. 

To get back to being my best self as per therapy, I can start with a really fun car to drive lol

----------


## max_boost

> Correct, more than 50% of my gross income so no buenos.



Send the bill to your gf/wife, her bf/daddy etc.  :Big Grin:   :Pimpin':

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> whats your range as a percentage of income



I’d probably be willing to spend 50% of my yearly gross income on a car but only because I have no other debts currently and would not finance. Eventually I will have to buy another family car that is automatic I suppose.

----------


## Buster

> I’d probably be willing to spend 50% of my yearly gross income on a car but only because I have no other debts currently and would not finance. Eventually I will have to buy another family car that is automatic I suppose.



so if you made 10k, you'd be willing to spend 5k, if I read that right?

I'm just curious how people budget for cars. I think it's an interesting topic as it is so widely varied.

----------


## brucebanner

The general public would sit down at a dealership and get 4 squared into a payment they can "afford".

----------


## flipstah

> so if you made 10k, you'd be willing to spend 5k, if I read that right?
> 
> I'm just curious how people budget for cars. I think it's an interesting topic as it is so widely varied.



If the insurance costs are affordable, the car is affordable. Buy meow

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The general public would sit down at a dealership and get 4 squared into a payment they can "afford".



Accurate.

I dunno, my truck was more than 50% of my annual gross and I have kids and a mortgage. But I saved for years to afford it. Don't know where that puts me. Comfortable I guess.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> so if you made 10k, you'd be willing to spend 5k, if I read that right?
> 
> I'm just curious how people budget for cars. I think it's an interesting topic as it is so widely varied.



Yes but I think if I made that little I wouldn’t be shopping for a $5k car, maybe a $2k car. Similarly if I made a $1000000 I wouldn’t be shopping for a $500k car either. I’ve had vehicles a little over 50% in the past when I was younger but I paid the loans quickly and had large down payments. I would say I’m a lot more conservative with my finances now, and take a lot of shit from family and friends for being a cheap cunt.

----------


## max_boost

Just heloc that shit

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cheap cunt, now that's my kinda dude.

- - - Updated - - -




> Just heloc that shit



I forgot to get a heloc with my last mortgage. Rookie move.

----------


## heavyD

I'm all about low interest loans. Nothing better than a 0% or 1% car loan. Outside of mortgage I don't carry a lot of debt so I can take on a decent sized car payment as I'm not a fan of putting a lot of cash down on a vehicle if low interest financing is available.

----------


## flipstah

> I'm all about low interest loans. Nothing better than a 0% or 1% car loan. Outside of mortgage I don't carry a lot of debt so I can take on a decent sized car payment as I'm not a fan of putting a lot of cash down on a vehicle if low interest financing is available.



This man is a chess master

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm all about low interest loans. Nothing better than a 0% or 1% car loan. Outside of mortgage I don't carry a lot of debt so I can take on a decent sized car payment as I'm not a fan of putting a lot of cash down on a vehicle if low interest financing is available.



Was nice back in the day when AMGs qualified for those low interest loans. If that happened now, that would be awesome. Own or lease at a low rate while getting ~10% or so in the markets.

----------


## heavyD

> Was nice back in the day when AMGs qualified for those low interest loans. If that happened now, that would be awesome. Own or lease at a low rate while getting ~10% or so in the markets.



That's why I drive a BMW and not a Merc. I have 0.49% financing on my X3MC. It's almost a free loan.

----------


## cam_wmh

Finally, got a North American R review. 

https://www.autoblog.com/2021/06/02/...#slide-2323438

----------


## vengie

You're all making me want to buy a new car.

Stop it.

----------


## brucebanner

Just buy a new car!

----------


## ExtraSlow

The Golf R is a good choice I hear.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Finally, got a North American R review. 
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2021/06/02/...#slide-2323438



Not from Consumer Reports?
Didn't read.

LoL!

----------


## Disoblige

I'm sure it drives great and is fun but I am not into the looks.

----------


## brucebanner

> I'm sure it drives great and is fun but I am not into the looks.



The one I had, to this day is still one of my favorite, if not my favorite daily I've ever had.

----------


## max_boost

> I'm sure it drives great and is fun but I am not into the looks.



I don't disagree. It looks a little off but can't afford anything from Kulu so that's that lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kia stinger and a chip tune?

----------


## cam_wmh

> The one I had, to this day is still one of my favorite, if not my favorite daily I've ever had.



MK4? Mk6? MK7?

----------


## flipstah

> You're all making me want to buy a new car.
> 
> Stop it.



Golf R is a great DD for Calgary. I see it all the time with all kinds of people.

----------


## bjstare

> Golf R is a great DD for Calgary. I see it all the time with all kinds of people.



Golf R is a great DD for Calgary indeed. I only seem to see old white guys driving them though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Golf R is a great DD for Calgary indeed. I only seem to see old white guys driving them though.



That's because Germany did bad things about 75 years ago and it's just coming up in cancel culture so only the most racist people (the white ones) endorse those actions by driving VW.

----------


## flipstah

> That's because Germany did bad things about 75 years ago and it's just coming up in cancel culture so only the most racist people (the white ones) endorse those actions by driving VW.



Porsche is fine still, right?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Porsche is fine still, right?



Lemme check with my woke, vegan, trans, committee of FeelingsPolice and get back to you.

----------


## 94boosted

> The one I had, to this day is still one of my favorite, if not my favorite daily I've ever had.



It's been almost a year since I sold my MK7R and I really regret that decision, best all around car I've ever owned by a long shot.

The want is getting stronger and stronger for the new one.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> It's been almost a year since I sold my MK7R and I really regret that decision, best all around car I've ever owned by a long shot.
> 
> The want is getting stronger and stronger for the new one.



Same. Sold it 2 years ago and wish I didn't. Been tempted to put down a deposit on the MK8R but wife says No.

----------


## danno

I went rs4 to golf r, back to rs4 and bought a alltrack as my winter car. Super happy with the alltrack not sure how long I’ll keep it but love the dsg compared to the golf R with the manual. 

The mk8 doesn’t speak to me at this moment I don’t like the styling, I havnt seen the screens in person but in the videos they don’t look good. I’d prefer a mk7.5 I think if I had to buy one.

----------


## npham

The manual MK7 was so frigging bad. Regretted that one quickly too. Was a great DD.

----------


## heavyD

> Golf R is a great DD for Calgary indeed. I only seem to see old white guys driving them though.



It's likely just an anomaly. I was in the Alberta MK7 Facebook group that had almost one thousand members and the majority of owners by far were in the range of 20-35 years old.

----------


## brucebanner

> MK4? Mk6? MK7?



Mk7

----------


## flipstah

He lives in Aspen so that may explain the anomaly. 




> It's likely just an anomaly. I was in the Alberta MK7 Facebook group that had almost one thousand members and the majority of owners by far were in the range of 20-35 years old.

----------


## cam_wmh

New R, can now be configured on VW.ca
Only a 3 colours, and a couple options (transmission/sunroof) on launch.

$48k w/sunroof & manual. Better than I expected.

----------


## flipstah

> New R, can now be configured on VW.ca
> Only a 3 colours, and a couple options (transmission/sunroof) on launch.
> 
> $48k w/sunroof & manual. Better than I expected.



Before taxes. I wish they come out with more colours!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Too bad all the safety shite is baked in.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Before taxes. I wish they come out with more colours!




Yeah I hear ya, hoping Spektrum comes out when I pick one up in a couple years. 




> Too bad all the safety shite is baked in.



Just leave it in Drift Mode?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> New R, can now be configured on VW.ca
> Only a 3 colours, and a couple options (transmission/sunroof) on launch.
> 
> $48k w/sunroof & manual. Better than I expected.



The residual is pretty good on the lease. 68% on 36 months. Tempting.

----------


## heavyD

> New R, can now be configured on VW.ca
> Only a 3 colours, and a couple options (transmission/sunroof) on launch.
> 
> $48k w/sunroof & manual. Better than I expected.



I paid $41,500 for my 2016 which was fully optioned with DSG so to me this is a pretty significant increase. Three colors is pretty sad especially considering the blue sucks and black and white are super generic at a time when a lot of interesting colors are available from other automakers.

----------


## bjstare

> $48k w/sunroof & manual. Better than I expected.



A 20% increase is _better_ than what you expected? Is this 20% more car?

It definitely seems a lot better than the outgoing, but that's a pretty big jump IMO.

----------


## npham

Inflation since 2016 was around 10 percent so it only needs to be 10 percent better...but 48k is a lot of money for a Golf R. Leasing sounds like the best option at 68% residual at 3 years.

----------


## heavyD

> A 20% increase is _better_ than what you expected? Is this 20% more car?
> 
> It definitely seems a lot better than the outgoing, but that's a pretty big jump IMO.



It does have the trick differential, HUD, and sunroof which were not available last gen but IMO the interior is downgraded to cheap plastics, no buttons, and the rest of the car is pretty well carryover. Seems overpriced to me.

----------


## Buster

It was just a matter of time until the whole centre touch screen thing became a cost saving strategy rather than a premium feature.

----------


## heavyD

> It was just a matter of time until the whole centre touch screen thing became a cost saving strategy rather than a premium feature.



There's little doubt that was the intention with this car as it shows. They went too far IMO as it's not worthy of it's near $50k price tag. Looks cheaper than a Subaru interior and that's not a direction any automaker wants to go.

----------


## schocker

The 2019 w/ DSG was $44k before tech package so $48 is a fair price. The interior though and amount of touch sensitive items is a step back imo and having only the 3 colours available. Ill stick with my purple for a while I think.

----------


## killramos

Dont worry they will need all need a timing chain replacement in a couple years and be firesaled.

----------


## cam_wmh

> I paid $41,500 for my 2016 which was fully optioned with DSG so to me this is a pretty significant increase. Three colors is pretty sad especially considering the blue sucks and black and white are super generic at a time when a lot of interesting colors are available from other automakers.



Equipment differences between a 7 and 8, are substantial. (You even mentioned it 7 to 7.5)

So best to compare the pricing between the 7.5 and 8. ($44 to $48)





> Dont worry they will need all need a timing chain replacement in a couple years and be firesaled.



Are you in a concerns of 10 years ago mindframe today?

----------


## killramos

See I could have sworn the concern of 10 years ago was timing belts and water pumps on engines that needed $$$ replacements that was “fixed” by using timing chains that lasted the life of the engine (oops).

----------


## cam_wmh

> See I could have sworn the concern of 10 years ago was timing belts and water pumps on engines that needed $$$ replacements that was fixed by using timing chains that lasted the life of the engine (oops).



TB 20 years ago. TC, like I said, 10 years ago.. Just dont be an newb, and update the tensioner.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> See I could have sworn the concern of 10 years ago was timing belts and water pumps on engines that needed $$$ replacements that was fixed by using timing chains that lasted the life of the engine (oops).



When they put the bean counters in the chairs that should've been occupied by engineers, you get what you get. "3 bids and a buy" for a chain tensioner and the winner is 13% cheaper from Nanjing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> TB 20 years ago. TC, like I said, 10 years ago.. Just dont be an newb, and update the tensioner.



The Mercedes M117 engine had a timing chain in 1990. I'm not sure if it did throughout its 20 year production before that.
According to tHe NeT, it completely fails at 160,000.1 km

----------


## zipdoa

So is the Mk4 R32 still the best .:R? I know chassis got significantly stiffer on the Mk5, and Mk6/7 makes more power for less money, but do they have more character? There's a million ways to skin a cat, it seems.

----------


## RT16V

> Equipment differences between a 7 and 8, are substantial. (You even mentioned it 7 to 7.5)
> 
> So best to compare the pricing between the 7.5 and 8. ($44 to $48)
> 
> Are you in a “concerns of 10 years ago” mindframe today?



I had a quick look at the 2019 MSRP for DSG with DAP compared to the calculator on the Mk8. It actually looks like barely $1K difference. Am I missing something?

----------


## bjstare

> So is the Mk4 R32 still the best .:R? I know chassis got significantly stiffer on the Mk5, and Mk6/7 makes more power for less money, but do they have more character? There's a million ways to skin a cat, it seems.



Wasn't Mk4 pretty universally regarded as a bit of a dog; slow with poor handling? I think nostalgia is the only thing that one has going for it.

----------


## killramos

My bet is if the Mkv wasn’t as good as it was the golf wouldn’t exist in this country just like every other hatch.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wasn't Mk4 pretty universally regarded as a bit of a dog; slow with poor handling? I think nostalgia is the only thing that one has going for it.



The 3.2 was always an underwhelming engine, regardless of the block reliability.

----------


## flipstah

> Wasn't Mk4 pretty universally regarded as a bit of a dog; slow with poor handling? I think nostalgia is the only thing that one has going for it.



It just sounded good to make fanboys cum hard.

MK5 had the weird bubble butt but interior aged well.

MK6 was boring and worked. I loved it.

----------


## zipdoa

> The 3.2 was always an underwhelming engine, regardless of the block reliability.



Pretty sure the VR6 failed at 80-120k, even after upgrading the heads

----------


## heavyD

> See I could have sworn the concern of 10 years ago was timing belts and water pumps on engines that needed $$$ replacements that was “fixed” by using timing chains that lasted the life of the engine (oops).



Water pumps have been an issue in the past but the most common failure by far is the thermostat housing leaking. It will happen to most EA888 engines over time and pretty early. Mine started leaking at 14k KM's but fortunately I caught it early when doing an oil change so I didn't require towing (saw more than a few in the Alberta MK7 facebook group sent away on flatbeds) as there was a national back order on them at the time and I had to wait a month for parts. I really hope they have fixed this issue with these new cars as I kind of lost a bit of confidence in VAG that they haven't been able to fix this given how long it's been going on for.

----------


## dimi

Price is always relative to its competitors (A35, S3 and Civic Type R), so I would say its very competitive, especially since it wipes the floor with them in most performance aspects. Is anyone complaining that a fwd type R is $46k?

I priced one out to $46,400 pre tax/freight (I hate sunroofs), what would you get instead in that price range?

----------


## Buster

> Price is always relative to its competitors (A35, S3 and Civic Type R), so I would say it’s very competitive, especially since it wipes the floor with them in most performance aspects. Is anyone complaining that a fwd type R is $46k?
> 
> I priced one out to $46,400 pre tax/freight (I hate sunroofs), what would you get instead in that price range?



I'm pretty sure price isn't the primary complaint of the Type R....

----------


## dirtsniffer

Camaro 2SS

----------


## cam_wmh

> My bet is if the Mkv wasnt as good as it was the golf wouldnt exist in this country just like every other hatch.



Lol, this reads like a kid betting on his dad. 




> So is the Mk4 R32 still the best .:R? I know chassis got significantly stiffer on the Mk5, and Mk6/7 makes more power for less money, but do they have more character? There's a million ways to skin a cat, it seems.






> Wasn't Mk4 pretty universally regarded as a bit of a dog; slow with poor handling? I think nostalgia is the only thing that one has going for it.






> The 3.2 was always an underwhelming engine, regardless of the block reliability.






> It just sounded good to make fanboys cum hard.
> 
> MK5 had the weird bubble butt but interior aged well.
> 
> MK6 was boring and worked. I loved it.



Yep. The EA390 is a torquey anchor, that sounds the business with nose heavy steering, especially compared to the 1.8 (4evah). Those old wookies got character, and are fun but need FI.

----------


## 94boosted

Anyone manage to get one of these yet? I am tempted to pick up a white, DSG, non sunroof. 

Do dealers have stock or is VW as badly affected by the chip shortage as other auto manufacturers?

Edit: Never mind, cars won't be landing until December at the earliest

----------


## schocker

GTI is now up on vw.ca also. Fully loaded R is only $6k more than the loaded GTI.
https://www.vw.ca/en/models/new-vehi...-gti-2022.html

----------


## heavyD

> GTI is now up on vw.ca also. Fully loaded R is only $6k more than the loaded GTI.
> https://www.vw.ca/en/models/new-vehi...-gti-2022.html



It's strange how the GTI is so overpriced in Canada. Americans pick them up heavily discounted.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> GTI is now up on vw.ca also. Fully loaded R is only $6k more than the loaded GTI.
> https://www.vw.ca/en/models/new-vehi...-gti-2022.html



It was similar for the previous gen, was it not? As soon as you start putting options on the GTI you might as well get the R. Total cost of ownership probably is lower on the R too.

----------


## gpomp

I know Beyond Ballers don't buy base models and only pay in cash but there is a big difference here. 

Lease on a base GTI is $350/month vs $550/month for a Golf R.

----------


## killramos

Who is offering you a GTI lease for $350/mo?

A ‘21 GTI Autobahn is coming out to over $430/mo when I look even with minimal km and loyalty savings on a 60mo lease. The base base ‘22 with no options isn’t really any better at $410/mo.

A GTI is still a $40k vehicle otd

----------


## ExtraSlow

GTI for $350/mo, I'm in.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Cheapest GTI lease I could find when I was shopping was still over $400/mo for a 2-door base model 6MT. That was a while ago now though so it may have gotten cheaper.

It's somewhat rare to find vehicles over $30K with a lease under $400/mo though. Even something popular with an above average residual like a Honda CRV in $30K trim is still ~$400/mo for 48 months.

----------


## gpomp

> Who is offering you a GTI lease for $350/mo?
> 
> A 21 GTI Autobahn is coming out to over $430/mo when I look even with minimal km and loyalty savings on a 60mo lease. The base base 22 with no options isnt really any better at $410/mo.
> 
> A GTI is still a $40k vehicle otd



Did you bring an expert negotiator with you such as Mitsu?

Here's my 2018 on a 4 year high km lease (25k). It has DSG and DAP so $3150 extra. If you go base 6 speed without any options and less km you're probably around $330-340. 

My 2016 GTI was less than this so I had to stretch my budget to get into the 2018. 

Attachment 101120

----------


## killramos

Is that a deal from a few years ago then?

Because what I am saying is that isn’t what they cost today.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Did you bring an expert negotiator with you such as Mitsu?



Haha I wish - I don't have the patience for that. The last ~10 vehicles I've bought or helped buy were 2-3 emails, only visiting the dealership to sign papers and pick up the vehicle. With dealer cost being a known entity these days, the nightmare of the "let me check with the finance manager" top-down negotiation BS is a thing of the past for mainstream products.

----------


## gpomp

> Is that a deal from a few years ago then?
> 
> Because what I am saying is that isn’t what they cost today.



Yes you're right, the 2022 is $2250 cheaper than my 2018 so it should cost less.  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

Sounds like you have a winning formula then lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Haha I wish - I don't have the patience for that. The last ~10 vehicles I've bought or helped buy were 2-3 emails, only visiting the dealership to sign papers and pick up the vehicle. With dealer cost being a known entity these days, the nightmare of the "let me check with the finance manager" top-down negotiation BS is a thing of the past for mainstream products.



Totally this. 
Negotiating while your body is at the dealership is always the wrong move. By email or text or gtfo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Does anyone have a GTI or Golf R in stock? Seems to be none on the ground.

----------


## flipstah

> Does anyone have a GTI or Golf R in stock? Seems to be none on the ground.



MK7/7.5? My friend took a while to source his new one. It was the last MT black one in the province. 

I think you're going to have trouble finding one. MK8 doesn't drop for awhile

----------


## ExtraSlow

8m not buying one, was just going to argue lease payments by looking St one that a dealership may have sitting around.

----------


## heavyD

> MK7/7.5? My friend took a while to source his new one. It was the last MT black one in the province. 
> 
> I think you're going to have trouble finding one. MK8 doesn't drop for awhile



By the time it drops you may as well wait another 2 years for the MK8.5 as it will probably look better inside and out and hopefully they tweak the interior as there's a lot of complaints about the steering wheel controls (several reviewers commented on how easy is is to turn on the heated steering wheel by accident) and infotainment system.

----------


## swak

> By the time it drops you may as well wait another 2 years for the MK8.5 as it will probably look better inside and out and hopefully they tweak the interior as there's a lot of complaints about the steering wheel controls (several reviewers commented on how easy is is to turn on the heated steering wheel by accident) and infotainment system.



Mk7's are the first to do the 0.5 gen run's as far as i'm aware... Curious to know how responsive and user friendly the touchpad steering wheel buttons and everything are though!
Also.... Might be a good time to jump in on a Mk7.5 this fall once they land - expect to see some good deals from the guys upgrading.

----------


## flipstah

> Mk7's are the first to do the 0.5 gen run's as far as i'm aware... Curious to know how responsive and user friendly the touchpad steering wheel buttons and everything are though!
> Also.... Might be a good time to jump in on a Mk7.5 this fall once they land - expect to see some good deals from the guys upgrading.



Word gonna see if there’s a low mileage 6MT hanging around trade in  :Drool:

----------


## swak

> Word gonna see if there’s a low mileage 6MT hanging around trade in



I'm right there with you aha!
Found a '19 6MT in Edmonton i'm close on.... but they're still trying to add in some massive lag in the deal I can't break them on aha... there will be more!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Feels a little sad I didn’t keep my parents R I sold for them. I don’t feel that interested in the Mk8 now.

----------


## Disoblige

These days the idea that newer means better is way less true.
Keep onto the things you enjoy instead of hoping for something better that hasn't materialized yet, or you may regret it down the road.

----------


## cam_wmh

Funny you guys mention, 5th called me couple nights ago asking about buying my 19 back.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> These days the idea that newer means better is way less true.
> Keep onto the things you enjoy instead of hoping for something better that hasn't materialized yet, or you may regret it down the road.



I agree. A lot of the forced options on virtually all new vehicles are also really turning me off owning anything recent.

----------


## npham

> Funny you guys mention, 5th called me couple nights ago asking about buying my 19 back.



Every VW dealership does this. They are just trying to make a new sale. They really don't care about your car too much.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Every VW dealership does this. They are just trying to make a new sale. They really don't care about your car too much.



Yup.

----------


## flipstah

> These days the idea that newer means better is way less true.
> Keep onto the things you enjoy instead of hoping for something better that hasn't materialized yet, or you may regret it down the road.



I think that could also be all of us growing up and remembering the 90s were too sweet

----------


## Buster

welcome to being middle aged guys.

Looks good on all of you!

----------


## max_boost

Has it arrived at any dealers yet? You guys still getting one?

----------


## heavyD

The interior is horrible. Nearly every review has stated how garbage the haptic controls on the steering wheel and below the infotainment system are. Combine the price increase with the interior taking a big step back from MK7 and it's just not as compelling a car as it used to be.

----------


## max_boost

Honestly can’t think of a better performing car for $50k tho

----------


## ExtraSlow

Both the posts above match what I've heard. Don't know how to feel about that.

----------


## cam_wmh

> The interior is horrible. Nearly every review has stated how garbage the haptic controls on the steering wheel and below the infotainment system are. Combine the price increase with the interior taking a big step back from MK7 and it's just not as compelling a car as it used to be.



Oof. They better do a .5 gen update then eh

----------


## bjstare

> Looks pretty sweet. Awesome they have torque vectoring diff, although unfortunate it doesn't have a little more power. Very unfortunate they ditched actual buttons and knobs; that has to be one of my biggest pet peeves about where car design is headed. Idgaf about sunroof, or MT... I never use the sunroof, and my wife can't drive manual.
> 
> Overall though, would make an awesome DD.



This post aged pretty well. 

Give me all the buttons.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Looks like Sherwood Park VW might have a couple on the ground? Wouldn’t mind hearing people’s thoughts when they see them in person.

----------


## flipstah

> The interior is horrible. Nearly every review has stated how garbage the haptic controls on the steering wheel and below the infotainment system are. Combine the price increase with the interior taking a big step back from MK7 and it's just not as compelling a car as it used to be.



Nothing is as bad as the Cadillac CUE

----------


## dimi

The price of everything has gone up, it’s not 2016 anymore. A35 is easily $10 grand more with a few options. The increase in price in Canada is pretty small compared to the US. 

The lack of buttons situation is certainly not great, but in the grand scheme of things, the power and torque vectoring awd still make for a very compelling package. It's basically an evo x mr, that's better in almost every way.

----------


## flipstah

Back in my day, you could buy candies for a nickel

----------


## heavyD

I remember when a bag of chips cost a quarter. I don't love long expanses of hard plastic enough to like that interior. Those slider buttons below the infotainment system are supposedly infuriatingly useless. That steering wheel doesn't have the haptic buttons on the Type R wheel that people accidentally turn on the heated steering wheel every time they try to use the steering wheel controls for the audio system.

----------


## cam_wmh

> That steering wheel doesn't have the haptic buttons on the Type R wheel that people accidentally turn on the heated steering wheel every time they try to use the steering wheel controls for the audio system.



wut

----------


## max_boost

Interior can't be that bad lol

----------


## flipstah

Is haptic feedback the one where you hover and the icon gets bigger on the screen? Or is it when you touch it it clicks?

----------


## danno

I believe it to be touch feedback with no click of a button. What I heard with the heated wheel button is not just that it turns on often but it’s a pain to turn off as you have to go into the infotainment screen, I find that hard to believe but I saw it on video. 

Matching the negative stuff on the interior the exterior isn’t interesting at all. Glad I didn’t wait for one a got the Uber fast golf alltrack, at least the interior is nice and comfy for winter.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I thought haptic feedback meant it vibrates a tiny bit upon touching or menu selection.

----------


## Inzane

I'm quite happy with my mk7.5, and I've only had it for a tad under 2 years. I have no interest in the new model at this time. 
If I want a little more power I'll just get a JB4 or a stage 1 tune.  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

> I believe it to be touch feedback with no click of a button. What I heard with the heated wheel button is not just that it turns on often but it’s a pain to turn off as you have to go into the infotainment screen, I find that hard to believe but I saw it on video. 
> 
> Matching the negative stuff on the interior the exterior isn’t interesting at all. Glad I didn’t wait for one a got the Uber fast golf alltrack, at least the interior is nice and comfy for winter.



That seems weird for sure. Maybe it was a pre-production bug?

----------


## heavyD

> wut



Check out review videos and you will understand. Numerous journalists have complained that they accidentally turn on the heated steering wheel when using the steering wheel buttons.




> That seems weird for sure. Maybe it was a pre-production bug?



Can't be fixed unless they change the design to move the button for the heated steering wheel where it's more out of reach or just go with a setup that's been proven like regular buttons. Haptic buttons on a steering wheel is just bad design.

----------


## gpomp

> Haptic buttons on a steering wheel is just bad design.



Yeah but it's cheaper to manufacture and does not break as often as a real button would.

----------


## Inzane

> Yeah but it's cheaper to manufacture and does not break as often as a real button would.



I've never had buttons break, on steering wheel controls or on my dash, on any cars I've owned up until now. :dunno: 

Fixing a problem that doesn't exist?

----------


## danno

I’m not sure if it’s what people want or what the manufacturer thinks we want or if it’s to increase profit margins. Probably the latter. 
I’ve also never had a issue with buttons except the paint coming off. I like a nice solid click when I push a button

----------


## killramos

Its like a TESLA with a giant screen come on guys get with the times.

Buttons are such a boomer feature.

----------


## flipstah

Since when did the Golf R demographic warrant a heated steering wheel?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've never had buttons break, on steering wheel controls or on my dash, on any cars I've owned up until now.
> 
> Fixing a problem that doesn't exist?



#MeToo

It's motivated by car companies switching from selling tangible goods to selling you a car as a subscription service, like Tesla. All the options are available in the unit, but if you aren't paying monthly for them, the iPad that they glued to the middle of the dash will not let you access them.

----------


## bjstare

> Since when did the Golf R demographic warrant a heated steering wheel?



You mean people that want to DD an AWD hatchback in a climate where the temperature reaches freezing or worse?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You mean people that want to DD an AWD hatchback in a climate where the temperature reaches freezing or worse?



^This.
And I think it happened as the Golf moved so extremely far away from its roots as a small economy car.

----------


## killramos

Yea I see a heated steering wheel as a huge plus for an awd golf.

I half bet more people buy these because they are awd golfs than because of the “R”

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yea I see a heated steering wheel as a huge plus for an awd golf. I half bet more people buy these because they are awd golfs than because of the “R”



QFT. If they sold an AWD GTI, that would be an incredible daily driver. Don't need the difference in HP.

----------


## chongkee_

Yup, I have seen more than a handful old women(60+) driving them.

----------


## colinxx235

> Since when did the Golf R demographic warrant a heated steering wheel?



Yah +1 with the others here. I just sold my 2016 a few weeks ago, but items that would have been greatly appreciated in winter would be heated steering wheel and command start. Otherwise overall a pretty good car, I would have enjoyed if the center arm rest had a compartment and the passenger seat be power adjustable vs manual but value/$ and the fun plus winter performance was great for Calgary.

----------


## max_boost

A remote car starter would be good too. Do they have them for these cars? This Car Net remote access thing must be newish. I don't remember it from my last Golf (2016)

----------


## HiSpec

> A remote car starter would be good too. Do they have them for these cars? This Car Net remote access thing must be newish. I don't remember it from my last Golf (2016)



Having a car net remote start is a blessing. You can remote start the car virtually anywhere. 

As far as I know they are all subscription based. You get the first couple years for free then you have to pay per month. I asked Country Hills Mercedes the cost of their subscription and they don't even know what it is.

----------


## heavyD

> A remote car starter would be good too. Do they have them for these cars? This Car Net remote access thing must be newish. I don't remember it from my last Golf (2016)



In some places in Europe it's illegal to idle your car with nobody in the car also they have more tree huggers that believe it's bad for the environment. I do believe some people go overboard with remote start as there are people that leave their cars going for 15 minutes even in the spring/fall which is just ridiculous. BMW is just starting to add it to their mid level cars now but it has not been available in most of their cars until the beginning of this decade.

----------


## colinxx235

> In some places in Europe it's illegal to idle your car with nobody in the car also they have more tree huggers that believe it's bad for the environment. I do believe some people go overboard with remote start as there are people that leave their cars going for 15 minutes even in the spring/fall which is just ridiculous. BMW is just starting to add it to their mid level cars now but it has not been available in most of their cars until the beginning of this decade.



Yah it is pretty sad that for example the F85 platform didn't have command start, but at least I have a heated steering wheel now? But vented seats for summer tho... nice

I was about to swap the GolfR for a 2021 440xi which has command start + built in dash camera etc, which are nice features and about time they caught up on a few tings like that. Especially working up north it would be great on thursdays to hit a button as we pull up to the hanger so that I can have it ready to go in the ~5 minutes from deboard to car walk. Sadly the stock sold out right after my test drive, stick with the current for a bit then do a side by side of the 440 vs C45 once it's out and see what happens then

----------


## Inzane

The mk7.5 Golf R is fairly well equipped across the board, and yet is missing a few notable things. Most noticeable to me is the lack of heated steering wheel, sunroof and homelink garage door opener. I came from an '09 335i previously which had those features. In fact when I ordered my 335i over a decade ago, I specifically chose the sport over the m-sport pkg at the time to not lose the heating steering wheel. I can live without a sunroof but I do miss the lack of heated steering wheel. But the absence of a homelink garage opener function is baffling in this day and age. There is an alternate mirror part# you can order from VW and install yourself to add the feature. But I haven't got around to it yet and just make do for now with an old school FOB for my opener.

----------


## heavyD

> The mk7.5 Golf R is fairly well equipped across the board, and yet is missing a few notable things. Most noticeable to me is the lack of heated steering wheel, sunroof and homelink garage door opener. I came from an '09 335i previously which had those features. In fact when I ordered my 335i over a decade ago, I specifically chose the sport over the m-sport pkg at the time to not lose the heating steering wheel. I can live without a sunroof but I do miss the lack of heated steering wheel. But the absence of a homelink garage opener function is baffling in this day and age. There is an alternate mirror part# you can order from VW and install yourself to add the feature. But I haven't got around to it yet and just make do for now with an old school FOB for my opener.



Homelink is one of those options I always seek but when I have a rental I use Homekit on my iphone to open the doors. I just wish apple would move homekit button functionality to carplay.

----------


## gpomp

> Homelink is one of those options I always seek but when I have a rental I use Homekit on my iphone to open the doors. I just wish apple would move homekit functionality to carplay.



You mean like this?

----------


## flipstah

Is the MK8 $50k CAD or USD out the door?

Because I'm seeing MK7.5 for 45-50k$ which is ridiculous

https://www.autotrader.ca/a/volkswag...203P7&sprx=100

----------


## heavyD

> You mean like this?
> Attachment 102425



That just an action indicator showing the action. Also when you have multiple garage doors like me it doesn’t even work properly as it only shows one of the two doors opening and closing. You can’t open and close it via the screen. If you have a myQ garage door opener you can ask Siri to open and close but that’s the only way I know of right now.

----------


## lilmira

it's a button on screen to open or close the garage door. It only pops up when you are close to home though. Mine pops up within about a block. I assume it would work for multiple homes. If you have multiple garage doors at one home, I assume that all the door openers at the location pop up.

----------


## heavyD

> it's a button on screen to open or close the garage door. It only pops up when you are close to home though. Mine pops up within about a block. I assume it would work for multiple homes. If you have multiple garage doors at one home, I assume that all the door openers at the location pop up.



Nope. Google multiple garage door openers CarPlay and you will see that it only picks one and it’s always the wrong one. I can attest as it’s only my wife’s door that shows up on my car. Also you have to be in tile view which is kind of annoying.

----------


## max_boost

> Is the MK8 $50k CAD or USD out the door?
> 
> Because I'm seeing MK7.5 for 45-50k$ which is ridiculous
> 
> https://www.autotrader.ca/a/volkswag...203P7&sprx=100



$53k CAD out the door. A lot of car for the price which I like!

----------


## heavyD

> $53k CAD out the door. A lot of car for the price which I like!



The AMG A35 is a little more money but you get what you pay for as it's considerably nicer inside.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Is the MK8 $50k CAD or USD out the door?
> 
> Because I'm seeing MK7.5 for 45-50k$ which is ridiculous
> 
> https://www.autotrader.ca/a/volkswag...203P7&sprx=100



wtf, that's at a dealer. At this rate, I should just trade my '19 in for a '22, and it'll be a wash lol

----------


## heavyD

> wtf, that's at a dealer. At this rate, I should just trade my '19 in for a '22, and it'll be a wash lol



Some Canadian dealers seem to be under the impression they are doing business in the US used car market which has gone full silly where people are paying new car pricing for used cars. Canadians are usually much smarter when it comes to purchasing vehicles.

----------


## killramos

> wtf, that's at a dealer. At this rate, I should just trade my '19 in for a '22, and it'll be a wash lol



Welcome to 2021

----------


## max_boost

> wtf, that's at a dealer. At this rate, I should just trade my '19 in for a '22, and it'll be a wash lol



lol I hope the dealers don't mark up the new ones $5-10k then

----------


## cam_wmh

I'm reading first allocations are arriving, Feb/Mar. Anyone have real hand experience?

----------


## dimi

No first-hand experience, I was thinking about putting a deposit on one, but am reluctant. Im sure I can get used to the haptics/touchscreen, but a lot of people are experiencing major issues with the infotainment, even with the latest patches. Like you click on a button, takes 5-10 seconds for it to react, if at all, the whole system crashes, etc. 

The other aspects of the car are very attractive, performance is unmatched in its category, great seats, great awd system. Ill wait for a 2023.

----------


## killramos

If there are that serious if issues with 2022’s there is no way they are fixed by 2023.

As long as CarPlay functions who cares about the rest of infotainment anyway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

On this car isn't HVAC through the infotainment too? That'd drive me nuts.

----------


## heavyD

> No first-hand experience, I was thinking about putting a deposit on one, but am reluctant. I’m sure I can get used to the haptics/touchscreen, but a lot of people are experiencing major issues with the infotainment, even with the latest patches. Like you click on a button, takes 5-10 seconds for it to react, if at all, the whole system crashes, etc. 
> 
> The other aspects of the car are very attractive, performance is unmatched in its category, great seats, great awd system. I’ll wait for a 2023.



I have programmed a lot of HMI's over the year for industrial use and it never ceases to amaze me how bad automakers are when it comes to infotainment systems. I imagine a lot of it has to do with them utilizing the cheapest hardware they can that just barely runs software as button and screen change interface software shouldn't be that taxing on modern hardware.

----------


## r3ccOs

> No first-hand experience, I was thinking about putting a deposit on one, but am reluctant. Im sure I can get used to the haptics/touchscreen, but a lot of people are experiencing major issues with the infotainment, even with the latest patches. Like you click on a button, takes 5-10 seconds for it to react, if at all, the whole system crashes, etc. 
> 
> The other aspects of the car are very attractive, performance is unmatched in its category, great seats, great awd system. Ill wait for a 2023.



just watched Throttle house's review... Wish this thing came in the Wagon, but its like the perfect Canadian car... well until maybe if a STI gets properly refreshed with a hatch and a "good" interior

----------


## schocker

> just watched Throttle house's review... Wish this thing came in the Wagon, but its like the perfect Canadian car... well until maybe if a STI gets properly refreshed with a hatch and a "good" interior



Yeah, their review makes it sound a lot easier to live with. The non-illuminated heating/volume touch pad though is wildly moronic though

----------


## danno

Ya it’s weird to not have illuminated my 2007 gti had a red light above the shift knob, seems they missed that. I only use steering wheel controls in the alltrack so it seems like a minor issue. 

I’m not a fan of the looks still, need to see one in person. Gti may still be a decent bargain provided you get no options

----------


## A2VR6

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...lf-r-compared/

----------


## killramos

> On this car isn't HVAC through the infotainment too? That'd drive me nuts.



You mean a car where my wife cant endlessly mess with the HVAC controls when they are set to AUTOMATIC?

Where do I sign up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You mean a car where my wife cant endlessly mess with the HVAC controls when they are set to AUTOMATIC?
> 
> Where do I sign up.



Oh, it's everything you imagine.
Radio breaks and you literally need to be towed home because the windows fog up completely and there is nothing you can do to stop it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You mean a car where my wife can’t endlessly mess with the HVAC controls when they are set to AUTOMATIC?
> 
> Where do I sign up.



That doesn't sound like a car problem.

----------


## heavyD

> That doesn't sound like a car problem.



It's a wife problem. Mine does the same thing. I find Auto on most modern cars is fantastic but my wife constantly turns the fan speed up and down like she's cycling through menopause hot and cold flashes. Silly and annoying.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Honestly I think it is a woman thing. They can't trust auto climate control.

----------


## bjstare

Sounds like you’ve just chosen the wrong women. Mine handles it just fine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sounds like you’ve just chosen the wrong women. Mine handles it just fine.



This.

----------


## Inzane

> Oh, it's everything you imagine.
> Radio breaks and you literally need to be towed home because the windows fog up completely and there is nothing you can do to stop it.



I heard some of the newest Teslas don't even let you open the glove box without using the touchscreen. There's no handle/latch. ??

----------


## Buster

> Sounds like you’ve just chosen the wrong women. Mine handles it just fine.



Mine does not.

It drives me bananas.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> I heard some of the newest Teslas don't even let you open the glove box without using the touchscreen. There's no handle/latch. ??



My wife’s truck has the same feature (but a haptic button instead of touchscreen). It’s infuriating.

----------


## heavyD

> I heard some of the newest Teslas don't even let you open the glove box without using the touchscreen. There's no handle/latch. ??



This is true. They have removed radar sensor, homelink garage door hardware, etc. Every year Elon strips his vehicles down more and more while raising the prices.

----------


## nj2Type-S

I'm really liking the Mk 8 Golf R. I've never owned a VW (only owned Nissans, Hondas, Acuras and Toyotas) before, but I'm really considering this to be my next vehicle. What are the major problems that you guys have encountered on these cars? How much movement in price can I expect for a Golf R? Does VW even entertain any offer other than MSRP since these things will likely be in high demand? I thought I remember a member on here working for a VW dealership. Does anybody remember who that is? Thanks!

----------


## max_boost

Let me know what you discover. I am also interested.

----------


## 94boosted

> I'm really liking the Mk 8 Golf R. I've never owned a VW (only owned Nissans, Hondas, Acuras and Toyotas) before, but I'm really considering this to be my next vehicle. What are the major problems that you guys have encountered on these cars? How much movement in price can I expect for a Golf R? Does VW even entertain any offer other than MSRP since these things will likely be in high demand? I thought I remember a member on here working for a VW dealership. Does anybody remember who that is? Thanks!



I had a 2017 R for 3 years and it was rock solid reliable, not a single issue other than an aftermarket swaybar endlink. My car was also tuned and driven fairly hard. I don't think you're going to get much, if anything, off of MSRP right now. Redlyne MR2 (or something like that) was the Beyond VW hookup at Gary Moe VW in Red Deer, but I don't think he works there any longer.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Drove my 2016 R for 3.5 years with no issues. Only had a bolt in the door coming loose and making rattle sound but that was an easy warranty fix. The new one looks so sweet but find it hard to justify ~$52K for one when I paid ~$42K for my MK7 new.

Great lease terms on it though. I think 68% residual on a 36month lease.

----------


## heavyD

Thermostat housings leaks are a regular occurance with EA888 engines. Mine did at about 14K and it was happening to lots of us on the MK7 FB page. There were so many failures I had to wait over a month to get mine replaced as they were on national back order. It's just something VAG has been unable to solve. Other than that it was fairly solid. I was quite surprised how poor the paint was. Almost as bad as a Subaru or Honda.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2022s arriving now, happened to drive by a dealer today and spotted a few. Was told I can’t sit in them though and if I want to test drive one I’ll be waiting until early summer lol.

----------


## heavyD

> 2022s arriving now, happened to drive by a dealer today and spotted a few. Was told I can’t sit in them though and if I want to test drive one I’ll be waiting until early summer lol.



I saw on the Alberta MK7 FB group that some people have had a chance to take a good look at them. A few comments of the leather feeling really cheap and not resembling real leather. VW admitted they were going to pursue $2 billion in cost cutting because of the scandal but it's kind of showing in this car.

----------


## cam_wmh

So I had the fortunate opportunity to check out a new R early in the week.
Here's my thoughts;

* The seats felt great. Unibody, akin to the old Mk4 R's Konig's. Comfort, felt similar to my 7.5's 
* Front corner, signal indicator is stupid looking. On the 7/7.5's, the corner amber indicator is integrated with the front headlamps. On the 8's it's lone, and over the front fenders, and look like such a stupid afterthought. Most press photos don't have it. Maybe it's a North American requirement?
* The spoiler is much more aggressive
* The manual shifter feels better than on the 7.5
* Finally, the haptic, touch screen console; heat/cooling & fan speed functions have their own haptic sliders. I can appreciate why Auto reviewers don't love the new way to adjust, but they're given the car for 48 hours. It won't be an immediate ease, but can see it becoming instinctual after a couple weeks of owning the car. After personally getting to play with the controls, I'm no longer dissuaded.

----------


## cam_wmh

Here's a photo with the banana amber.

----------


## danno

The picture makes it look decent. Wheels are very nice, personally I love the petoria wheels trying to find a set for my golf alltrack. Like I mentioned in the 2 series forum I think this is a steal even at 50k compared to the bmw at 70k.

----------


## cam_wmh

> The picture makes it look decent. Wheels are very nice, personally I love the petoria wheels trying to find a set for my golf alltrack. Like I mentioned in the 2 series forum I think this is a steal even at 50k compared to the bmw at 70k.



Agreed, except for that stupid amber indicator

----------


## flipstah

Those are NA required. The MK6 was an afterthought. Those look decent

----------


## heavyD

> * Finally, the haptic, touch screen console; heat/cooling & fan speed functions have their own haptic sliders. I can appreciate why Auto reviewers don't love the new way to adjust, but they're given the car for 48 hours. It won't be an immediate ease, but can see it becoming instinctual after a couple weeks of owning the car. After personally getting to play with the controls, I'm no longer dissuaded.



If they don't become instinctual then you will despise them at night as they aren't illuminated and you can't see them in the dark. I'm shocked that it made its way to production like that. I would stay far away from these launch cars as I feel there will be corrective action taken and you will be left with the runt of the generation that is less desirable.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Those are NA required. The MK6 was an afterthought. Those look decent



Hahah




> If they don't become instinctual then you will despise them at night as they aren't illuminated and you can't see them in the dark. I'm shocked that it made its way to production like that. I would stay far away from these launch cars as I feel there will be corrective action taken and you will be left with the runt of the generation that is less desirable.



Were they not illuminated? I thought the temperature adjustments were, but it was also well lit when I was in it. I agree, that a 1/2 gen refresh would be optimal.

----------


## heavyD

> Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> We’re they not illuminated? I thought the temperature adjustments were, but it was also well lit when I was in it. I agree, that a 1/2 gen refresh would be optimal.



The sliders for driver/passenger temp and radio volume under the infotainment display are not illuminated. Here's a picture of what you see at night.

https://www.reddit.com/r/GolfGTI/com...r_who_had_the/

People involved with the infotainment system are getting fired or demoted as it's been a disaster and I imagine fixes will be coming.

https://insideevs.com/news/433908/vo...head-software/

----------


## Buster

VAG is basically just like the Big3 at this point. All bureaucracy and badge engineering.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Do we think that Spektrum will be a 2023 thing or will it be later model years?

----------


## cam_wmh

> Do we think that Spektrum will be a 2023 thing or will it be later model years?



Your guess is as good as mine. Selfishly, they do it on the 1/2 gen refresh, but maybe to prop sales right before.

----------


## flipstah

> Do we think that Spektrum will be a 2023 thing or will it be later model years?



Mmm Violet Touch Pearl…  :Drool:

----------


## nj2Type-S

anybody order one of these yet??

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> anybody order one of these yet??



I tried but was told a year roughly, decided not to put any money down.

----------


## nj2Type-S

> I tried but was told a year roughly, decided not to put any money down.



that's nuts! were they willing to work with you to get a lower price, given the long wait time?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> that's nuts! were they willing to work with you to get a lower price, given the long wait time?



No, in fact it sounded like MSRP or higher.

----------


## cam_wmh

> No, in fact it sounded like MSRP or higher.



How much did they want for a deposit? I ask, as if you're shopping around, 2 or 3 deposits wouldn't be the worst if they're like $500

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> How much did they want for a deposit? I ask, as if you're shopping around, 2 or 3 deposits wouldn't be the worst if they're like $500



I didnt ask, I once put down a deposit on a new car being told 3 months to build and deliver and at 4 months they couldnt give me any idea of an eta, vin of build date so I try to avoid those situations.

----------


## nj2Type-S

> I didn’t ask, I once put down a deposit on a new car being told 3 months to build and deliver and at 4 months they couldn’t give me any idea of an eta, vin of build date so I try to avoid those situations.



yeah, i called southcentre vw and they said that if i ordered now, i'd get it around july. i've never bought a vehicle with such long leads for delivery. i guess covid is really screwing things up lol. 

being unfamiliar with vw, how often do they do refreshes? the only thing i would really like changed is the hvac/audio controls. maybe it's worth waiting a bit longer until they fix it.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> yeah, i called southcentre vw and they said that if i ordered now, i'd get it around july. i've never bought a vehicle with such long leads for delivery. i guess covid is really screwing things up lol. 
> 
> being unfamiliar with vw, how often do they do refreshes? the only thing i would really like changed is the hvac/audio controls. maybe it's worth waiting a bit longer until they fix it.



That’s what they told me as well, but every other dealer told me 12 months.

----------


## danno

My 2007 gti I ordered in June and got in October. My 2016 golf r took 2-3 months I believe. My alltrack I picked up the next day. Just the way it works sometimes.

----------


## schocker

> being unfamiliar with vw, how often do they do refreshes? the only thing i would really like changed is the hvac/audio controls. maybe it's worth waiting a bit longer until they fix it.



Like 2-3 years I think. MK7 was 2016-2017 and MK7.5 was 2018-2019 as the most recent example.

----------


## Buster

I cant believe they fucked this up so bad.

----------


## killramos

VWAG. Awesome folks.

----------


## Inzane

> Do we think that Spektrum will be a 2023 thing or will it be later model years?



I'm plugged into the Spektrum community (US & CDN) and there has been nothing announced for the mk8 so far.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I'm plugged into the Spektrum community (US & CDN) and there has been nothing announced for the mk8 so far.



Ah well doesn’t matter to me now anyway.

----------


## Inzane

> Ah well doesn’t matter to me now anyway.



Why, did you put a deposit down on a Corolla GR?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Why, did you put a deposit down on a Corolla GR?



I did but I’m also not taking the Corolla. Not planning to buy anything, nothing gives me the warm fuzzies.

----------

